

Making the case for that payrise the hacker way - mdisraeli
http://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/

======
mdisraeli
While reading <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1591225> about asking for a
payrise, there was lots of talk of finding your market worth before asking.

This is the tool I use for that (Not mine, obviously). It gets source data
from job adverts, so I assume that the upper bound might be inflated, and
personal experience says that the lower bounds are typically shown as being
higher than in practice. But the figures feel about right, and there is a lot
of other nice bits of information too.

